# Tamron announces the 35-150mm F/2.8-4 Di VC OSD and SP 35mm F/1.4 Di USD for Canon EF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2019)

> Press Release:
> *February 20, 2019, Saitama, Japan* – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Shiro Ajisaka), a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the development of two new lenses for full-frame DSLR cameras—the 35-150mm F/2.8-4 Di VC OSD (Model A043) zoom lens and the SP 35mm F/1.4 Di USD (Model F045) fixed focal lens; and a new high-speed ultra-wide-angle zoom lens for Sony E-mount full-frame mirrorless cameras—the 17-28mm F/2.8 Di III RXD (Model A046).
> Tamron will display these new lenses at CP+ 2019, the World Premiere show for camera and photo imaging, beginning February 28 through March 3, 2019 at Pacifico Yokohama and at the Wedding and Portrait Professionals International (WPPI), February 27 through March 3, 2019 in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## addola (Feb 20, 2019)

I wonder how long will it take before we start seeing Tamron & Sigma lenses for the RF mount.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 20, 2019)

Sigma and Tamron: Please bring us the RF lenses w/in 5 years please!!!!!

35mm f/1.4
85mm f/1.4
100mm f/2.8 macro (or 105mm f/1.4 in sigma)


----------



## degos (Feb 20, 2019)

Sweet! 35-150 is straight onto my shopping list.

Thanks Tamron. 

Hey Canon, that's how you address market demand and build a following. Finding an untapped niche and exploiting it, not churning-out Yet Another 70-200.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2019)

Stupid Tamron. Don’t they know that DLSRs are dead?


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 20, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Sigma and Tamron: Please bring us the RF lenses w/in 5 years please!!!!!
> 
> 35mm f/1.4
> 85mm f/1.4
> 100mm f/2.8 macro (or 105mm f/1.4 in sigma)



Use the adapter and save five years of frustration.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 20, 2019)

I like that Tamron is finally introducing a fast f/1.4 prime. It was always questionable to me why they didn't have a lens faster than f/1.8 and then claimed image stabilization made up for the reduced light gathering ability.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm curious to see what the aperture progression is for the Tamron 35-150mm. My guess would be f/2.8 between 35-50mm, f/3.2 between 51-105mm, f/3.5 between 106-135mm, and f/4 from 136-150mm. It would be awesome if they could hold an f/2.8 diaphragm up to 105mm, but that's probably asking too much. Either way, I'd still prefer this lens over something like the Sigma or Canon 24-105mm f/4.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 20, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> I like that Tamron is finally introducing a fast f/1.4 prime. It was always questionable to me why they didn't have a lens faster than f/1.8 and then claimed image stabilization made up for the reduced light gathering ability.



+1

Now perhaps now they will make an SP 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Feb 20, 2019)

degos said:


> Sweet! 35-150 is straight onto my shopping list.
> 
> Thanks Tamron.
> 
> Hey Canon, that's how you address market demand and build a following. Finding an untapped niche and exploiting it, not churning-out Yet Another 70-200.



You could also view it as "Canon sells the high-volume, high-demand lenses and Tamron/ Sigma have to focus on price and filling out the gaps Canon hasn't bothered with yet".


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 20, 2019)

Has anyone seen pricing for the 35-150mm F/2.8-4 Di VC OSD?


----------



## rbr (Feb 20, 2019)

I agree that that 35-150 sounds like a practical lens. I look forward to seeing some test results for it and finding out more about it as far as size weight and price go. I already have several wide angle prime and zoom lenses and this one sounds like a better compliment to them as a walk around lens than all those lenses that start at 24mm. Tamron has already won me over with their 45mm f1.8.


----------



## jesjewal (Feb 21, 2019)

Wish these new Tamron lenses worked on the C200 and C300 Mk II. LAME.


----------



## Rudeofus (Feb 21, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> You could also view it as "Canon sells the high-volume, high-demand lenses and Tamron/ Sigma have to focus on price and filling out the gaps Canon hasn't bothered with yet".


Canon has (among a lineup of very popular lenses) a long list of specialty lenses with a very narrow market (tilt&shift, the long whites, loupe lens, ...), and Tamron/Sigma both have pupular lenses (24-70, 85, 105/150 macros, 70-200, ...) right next to rather uncommon offerings (15-30, 24-35, 100 F/1.4, 200-500 F/2.8, 300-800, ...).


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Feb 22, 2019)

Rudeofus said:


> Canon has (among a lineup of very popular lenses) a long list of specialty lenses with a very narrow market (tilt&shift, the long whites, loupe lens, ...), and Tamron/Sigma both have pupular lenses (24-70, 85, 105/150 macros, 70-200, ...) right next to rather uncommon offerings (15-30, 24-35, 100 F/1.4, 200-500 F/2.8, 300-800, ...).



I never said they didn't also offer some specialty lenses. However, that had nothing to do with the point of my post, which is that Sigma and Tamron would love to be able to sell tons of 18-55s, 24-whatevers, and 70-200s. Instead, they're left filling in the gaps Canon (and Nikon) haven't gotten around to filling.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

jesjewal said:


> Wish these new Tamron lenses worked on the C200 and C300 Mk II. LAME.


why wouldn't they work?


----------



## Rudeofus (Feb 22, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> However, that had nothing to do with the point of my post, which is that Sigma and Tamron would love to be able to sell tons of 18-55s, 24-whatevers, and 70-200s. Instead, they're left filling in the gaps Canon (and Nikon) haven't gotten around to filling.


AFAIK Tamron/Sigma do sell tons of 24-whatevers and 70-200, just like Canon does. You are correct that there is no point in Tamron/Sigma offering an 18-55.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 22, 2019)

What about an EF 16/35 f4, a Tamron 35/150, and, of course, an "obsolete" DSLR?
Nice combo, isn't it?


----------



## vangelismm (Feb 22, 2019)

and the 2.8 range is from 35mm to ?


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 22, 2019)

rbr said:


> I agree that that 35-150 sounds like a practical lens. I look forward to seeing some test results for it and finding out more about it as far as size weight and price go. I already have several wide angle prime and zoom lenses and this one sounds like a better compliment to them as a walk around lens than all those lenses that start at 24mm. Tamron has already won me over with their 45mm f1.8.



Interesting. I prefer something just a bit wider, so would stick to a 24-105 or 24-70 for a walkabout zoom. 
Still, I was wondering if there was a market for this, and if anyone would prefer the 150 over the 24m and you’ve answered my question  glad Tamron has created something for you even if it’s not what I’d buy.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Feb 22, 2019)

Rudeofus said:


> AFAIK Tamron/Sigma do sell tons of 24-whatevers and 70-200, just like Canon does. You are correct that there is no point in Tamron/Sigma offering an 18-55.



Yes indeed; that's why I said "focus on price _and_ filling in...". They sell the 24-whatevers and 70-200s for cheaper than Canon's, for people who can't afford those or choose not to.

I don't know if my previous post was unclear or people are just trying to nitpick.

Maybe both.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Feb 24, 2019)

DJL329 said:


> +1
> 
> Now perhaps now they will make an SP 50mm f/1.4.


That will then be an SP 45 f/1.4 if they are going to be consistent to their line


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 25, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> I like that Tamron is finally introducing a fast f/1.4 prime. It was always questionable to me why they didn't have a lens faster than f/1.8 and then claimed image stabilization made up for the reduced light gathering ability.





DJL329 said:


> +1
> 
> Now perhaps now they will make an SP 50mm f/1.4.





Memirsbrunnr said:


> That will then be an SP 45 f/1.4 if they are going to be consistent to their line



As the OP stated, this new 35mm will be Tamron's first lens _faster_ than f/1.8, so being _consistent_ is hardly the point.

Canon, Nikon and Sigma all have 35mm and 50mm lenses with f/1.4 apertures.

Since Tamron is now catching up aperture-wise with their new 35mm, it would be nice if they took the _next step_ and also caught up focal length-wise by releasing a 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 25, 2019)

I was thinking if Tamron/Sigma/Tamron/Irix/etc can develop a say 50-135mm f/1,8 or 85-135mm f/1,4


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

The choice of focal lengths is strange, I'm one who would like to see a 21-85 f/4 zoom for full frame. For years, Canon put in their 28-105mm kit lens packaged with Canon 40D's it was really a strange focal length for a crop. I bought several 40D kits, and immediately resold the lens for a profit.

For FF, the 28-105 was OK but far from great. Zooms that change aperture values when zoomed in are doing just the opposite of what is needed, I usually want more light at higher focal lengths because I'm using a faster shutter speed.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 25, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The choice of focal lengths is strange, I'm one who would like to see a 21-85 f/4 zoom for full frame. For years, Canon put in their 28-105mm kit lens packaged with Canon 40D's it was really a strange focal length for a crop. I bought several 40D kits, and immediately resold the lens for a profit.
> 
> For FF, the 28-105 was OK but far from great. Zooms that change aperture values when zoomed in are doing just the opposite of what is needed, I usually want more light at higher focal lengths because I'm using a faster shutter speed.



the 35-150 choice is meant to complement their 17-35 2.8-4 without overlap
the 17-35 is around 600€ and maybe this new one will be about the same which means you can get from 17 to 150 for a bit more than the price of a canon 24-105


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm really glad that Tamron has introduced two new lenses for FullFrame DSLRs. But they could introduce some fixed maximum apeture lenses for APS-C cameras as well. Something like a 10-20mm f/2.8 Di II VC USD (instead of 16-35mm), a 20-50mm f/2.8 Di II VC USD (instead of 24-70mm) and a 50-120mm f/2.8 Di II VC USD (instead of the 70-200mm) lineup for those who don't want or can't allow to use FullFrame lenses and cameras.


----------

